# Lionel Blue Comet #833 Legacy



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

I figured I would post this up and ask before I dropped $1000 on the train.

Ever since I saw this locomotive in the catalog, I wanted it. It is just a gorgeous train to place on a set.

With that said, this train comes with features that I won't be using, because I only plan on running it conventionally. So, I have a couple questions:

Will the train still maintain its rail sounds while running it conventionally? I'm mostly concerned about the Crew Talk feature. I've seen videos of this engine and it seems like the crew members never shut the eff up.

With my plan on only running with a conventional transformer, is there a similar model 833 that doesn't have all of the other fancy features, but still maintains the detail of this engine? I saw a few MTH ones for sale, but the level of detail just doesn't look to be there.

I guess this is hard for me because it will be my first big train purchase. Normally, all of my big purchases are automotive related. :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Legacy operations for conventional mode are similar for most of the Legacy line. Since that locomotive is actually not yet available, there is no user's manual. Attached is a clip from my PRR U-Boat manual that describes conventional operation and how to trigger various effects. It will be vary similar to identical for the one you're looking at.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the .pdf. 

The 833 isn't available? The site I was looking to buy it from said they had two units in stock?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I thought they were released a few months ago?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Could be, I may be thinking of a different model. In any case, since there is no manual on the website, and my searched didn't turn up any in the first few hits, I figured it may be still in process. It is in the 2013 Catalog. I'm thinking of the 6-11423.


----------



## NYC 5344 (Dec 26, 2012)

That's a nice looking train. It's on my wish list, but I think it'll be a while before I get it. Sorry, I can't answer your question on running it conventionally, just that I know Lionel is usually pretty good with that. Of course you couldn't access all the features in conventional, but some like the whistle and bell you should.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Could be, I may be thinking of a different model. In any case, since there is no manual on the website, and my searched didn't turn up any in the first few hits, I figured it may be still in process. It is in the 2013 Catalog. I'm thinking of the 6-11423.


Well, that is the model I just ordered, so we will see what actually gets delivered. :laugh:


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

NYC 5344 said:


> That's a nice looking train. It's on my wish list, but I think it'll be a while before I get it. Sorry, I can't answer your question on running it conventionally, just that I know Lionel is usually pretty good with that. Of course you couldn't access all the features in conventional, but some like the whistle and bell you should.


It is a great looking train, and I always wanted a vibrant/blue locomotive. So, it only makes sense for me to teeter towards the Blue Comet. 

I was a little hesitant at first with the price, but then I looked over at my grandfather's 400E and realized that this locomotive will be in the family for a very long time, so that made the purchase price easier to swallow. $1000 stretched over 80 years of use isn't a bad price. When I had the 400E looked over, the guy said that those engines went for about $70 in the early 1930s, which could have also bought a round trip to and 7-night stay in California. I still have my Nickel Plate Special train set, and it still runs like a top 22 years later. 

So, once I looked at it like that and not at the upfront investment, I hit the order button. :thumbsup:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice, hope it gets passed down for many generations! We want pictures when it arrives!


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll be like a little kid when it arrives. I am already constantly checking my email for a tracking number. Lol

I'll be sure to post up plenty of pictures.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'm not sure the fancy electronics will be still working after 80 years, but maybe they'll have a nice retro-fit ready by then.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm sure that, in 80 years, the fancy electronics will look as primitive as the wheel :laugh:


----------



## NYC 5344 (Dec 26, 2012)

Glad you decided to buy it. In my opinion, any Lionel trains are a good investment. Make sure to put up lots of pictures when u get it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now you got to get the Blue Comet passenger cars that go with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

big ed said:


> Now you got to get the Blue Comet passenger cars that go with it. :thumbsup:


Maybe for Christmas.

I have to balance this hobby with my other expensive hobby: hotrodding.


----------

